# Help me make an online photo museum



## acparsons (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello All,

   I hope that you are having a restful week.  Due to COVID issues, my class cannot visit the art museums that I had plan on taking them to. The class is a Museum Ed/Photography class. I would like to take them to a virtual museum, but their are issues with copyrights due to the nature of the online class. Therefore, I'm creating my own virtual museum. I have enough material to fill it, but I want a diversity of photographic works. I will feature up to 6 images(2 rooms) of each participant in the photo museum that I make. I'm planning on sharing the gallery with my students, the participants that give work, and perhaps some friends/administrators. I will ask all not to copy or print, hopefully they won't. If you are interested, please send me a PM. 

                                       All the best.

                                              AC


----------



## waday (Mar 20, 2020)

Would the photographer also have access? 
What is the timeframe that the images would be available for? 
What’s the intended audience? How old?
Any specific subject matter to submit or avoid?
How many people would have access?
How would you be letting people know they cannot copy? Can you place any restrictions on the webpage?
Do you have approval from school/administrators to do such an activity? 
I’m interested, but your message is a little vague. Could you answer some random questions for me?


----------



## acparsons (Mar 20, 2020)

Would the photographer also have access? Yes, I can make that happen
What is the time frame that the images would be available for?3 -4 months

What’s the intended audience? How old? University level

Any specific subject matter to submit or avoid? Politics, religion, gore, nudity

How many people would have access?About 40

How would you be letting people know they cannot copy? Can you place any restrictions on the webpage? I will share it as a Google Presentation and disable the share/download button and also write a disclaimer on the first page. 

Do you have approval from school/administrators to do such an activity? I do. 
I’m interested, but your message is a little vague. Could you answer some random questions for me? Please ask.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 20, 2020)

What sort of image are you looking for?
Do you want the info attached to the image. Ex if data, how when where taken
My images are often on the edge to out of the box eg not your normal pic
What are you trying to teach?
Maybe you could give anyone who provides images a “free pass” so that they can view 
Some of the images that I have are for a e book of my own that I am working on


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 20, 2020)

How big should the images be, I guess 400px longest side should be enough?
As @Original katomi  asks, what are you trying to teach and why not use Google to view images, as a class, together?
Is it possible to set this Google presentation to "view only" because I understand anyone can edit images as they see fit? If so, I guess few people will probably make their photos available.


----------



## acparsons (Mar 20, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> What sort of image are you looking for?
> Do you want the info attached to the image. Ex if data, how when where taken
> My images are often on the edge to out of the box eg not your normal pic
> What are you trying to teach?
> ...



I'm looking for photos that each photographer feels defines their photography, like an artist would do at an exhibition. I'm trying to give my students the feeling of going to a real photo museum, without NSFW content. We will discuss the visual elements and composition rules of the photos. Anyone that provides images will be given the link. I will disable the download function, so viewers can only view.


----------



## acparsons (Mar 20, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> How big should the images be, I guess 400px longest side should be enough?
> As @Original katomi  asks, what are you trying to teach and why not use Google to view images, as a class, together?
> Is it possible to set this Google presentation to "view only" because I understand anyone can edit images as they see fit? If so, I guess few people will probably make their photos available.



Ideally the files will be 650 X 960 is and under one megabyte, I found the using higher resolution photos slows the presentation down too much. We have been told due to copyrights, we cannot use any webpages at all for resources. I will disable the download function, so viewers can only view.


----------



## weepete (Mar 20, 2020)

PM sent. I'm happy to contibute. In interesting times times like these we need to help each other out a bit more than usual I think. So if you'd like to use my work for your online gallery that's fine by me. You've been here for some time and have been active in the TPF community so I'm happy to help if I can.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 21, 2020)

Pm sent, sample image. I will be happy to say how the images were achieved


----------



## acparsons (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello All,

  Thank you very much for your help.

                        AC


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 23, 2020)

Pm replied to as you have selected the coin spin I have posted one of the pre shots so you can see how the focus point was achieved then the coin was spun in best guess place  in the dark once the marker was removed


----------

